# Canadian park pass



## talkamotta (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a park pass that will expire in July 2019.  I used it this past summer for a week.  I wanted to go back sometime before next July but we probably wont.  If someone is interested in it let me know.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 16, 2018)

talkamotta said:


> I have a park pass that will expire in July 2019.  I used it this past summer for a week.  I wanted to go back sometime before next July but we probably wont.  If someone is interested in it let me know.


 My email is lzcarlson@msn.com,  I dont think anyone wants to make thier information public.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 19, 2018)

The pass is gone.


----------



## Meow (Oct 20, 2018)

talkamotta said:


> The pass is gone.


I am surprised and disappointed that TUG allows their message board to be used for this type of transaction.  Canadian National Park passes are non-transferable.  This is clearly indicated on the pass.  The revenue from park pass sales helps to offset the high costs of maintaining our beautiful national treasures. The rest of the expense is paid out of our taxes.  We welcome our visitors from South of the border, but we expect them to play by our rules.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Oct 20, 2018)

Meow said:


> I am surprised and disappointed that TUG allows their message board to be used for this type of transaction.  Canadian National Park passes are non-transferable.  This is clearly indicated on the pass.  The revenue from park pass sales helps to offset the high costs of maintaining our beautiful national treasures. The rest of the expense is paid out of our taxes.  We welcome our visitors from South of the border, but we expect them to play by our rules.



Agreed, however well-intentioned the OP may have been.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 8, 2018)

Sorry,  didnt see that or didnt pay attention to it. The Canadian parks pass is rather expensive,  especially for seniors and I guess if you compare it to the USA.   *Im not complaining at all, for me it is well worth it*.  I just thought another person might be able to go for a week and the trip would be a little less expensive.   I didnt receive any money from the person I sent it to.  I only used it for a week so if thought if someone else could use it for a week then good for them.  If it means anything I gave it to a Canadian. Im sure your tax dollars go to help support the Parks so he is paying too.  He said that he goes to the parks a couple of times a year so  Im sure they will be buying another pass when this expires, too.


----------



## Meow (Nov 8, 2018)

I think you may have missed my point.  A 'freeloader' is still a 'freeloader' no matter if he is a Canadian or a senior.  As it is right now our Parks are suffering an infrastructure deficit.  Sites like Lake Louise, Moraine Lake, Johnston Canyon and Banff townsite can no longer handle the summer crowds.  We can no longer afford to welcome those who don't pay their way.  Perhaps consider playing Robin Hood on your own turf.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 8, 2018)

A US National park Pass is allowed to be shared by two named individuals.  Is the Canadian Park Pass set up the same way, if that is the case, then it is not abusing any policy.  

I am not familiar with the wording on the Canadian pass, despite being Canadian.  I live in the US that what I am going by, as I have had many US Annual National Park passes, and currently have one now.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 8, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> A US National park Pass is allowed to be shared by two named individuals.  Is the Canadian Park Pass set up the same way, if that is the case, then it is not abusing any policy.
> 
> I am not familiar with the wording on the Canadian pass, despite being Canadian.  I live in the US that what I am going by, as I have had many US Annual National Park passes, and currently have one now.



I am not sure whether the OP was referring to the Individual or Family Discovery Pass.  In any case, when it is issued it must be signed by the purchaser and is non-transferrable.  As stated on the website, under 'Terms of Use', the pass is void if re-sold or transferred.

I personally believe that the OP's intentions were entirely well-intentioned, as stated in his response in post #6.  However, it does not negate the validity of the initial comments made by Meow.

Finally, while the probability is low, it could unknowingly lead to some potential difficulty for the recipient of the transferred pass, if challenged by a Parks Canada official for some reason.  I have attached a link to the pass information on the Parks Canada website. 

http://www.commandesparcs-parksorde...p_category=&parent_category_rn=&storeId=22953


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Canuck Traveler, 

If i might ask you this question - we are headed to Glacier National this summer (U.S. side first) then heading into Canada for another stay at Horsethief.  The Canadian pass (I looked at the link you included previously) also lists Glacier National Park.  I assume these passes are NOT reciprocal - in other words Glacier NP (US) requires a separate park pass than does Glacier NP (Canada) - correct?  

As I look further on the map, it appears Horsethief is close to the Purcell Wilderness Conservancy but in reading the website, it does NOT appear to require any sort of pass or admission if one is just hiking.  Might you know if that is correct?  We would also be close to Banff NP and definitely would want to go there anyway so we would likely buy this pass anyway.  

I see there is a discount on the pass if purchased before Dec 31, 2018 - looks like this might be a stocking stuffer!  I can't wait!  Banff NP looks like an incredible place to visit.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 10, 2018)

The Canadian Glacier NP is a completely different location than the US Glacier NP.  See https://www.pc.gc.ca/en/pn-np/bc/glacier

The Canadian NP nearest the US Glacier NP is Waterton NP which connects on the north side at the border.  You can connect from there to Banff and Kootenay, Yoho and Jasper NP.  

Sue


----------



## LisaH (Nov 10, 2018)

We bought a Canadian National Park Pass for our 10 days trip to Banff/Jasper in Sep. Such a wonderful area. The pass worked great for us 5 people. It also allows us to bypass the entrance gate - we drove through by staying in the Pass Lane.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 11, 2018)

LisaH said:


> We bought a Canadian National Park Pass for our 10 days trip to Banff/Jasper in Sep. Such a wonderful area. The pass worked great for us 5 people. It also allows us to bypass the entrance gate - we drove through by staying in the Pass Lane.



This is what I intend to do so we can access Banff NP.  If we get access to some other parks in the area, that's just a plus.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 13, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Canuck Traveler,
> 
> If i might ask you this question - we are headed to Glacier National this summer (U.S. side first) then heading into Canada for another stay at Horsethief.  The Canadian pass (I looked at the link you included previously) also lists Glacier National Park.  I assume these passes are NOT reciprocal - in other words Glacier NP (US) requires a separate park pass than does Glacier NP (Canada) - correct?
> 
> ...



As sue1947 has pointed out, Glacier National Park of Canada is a completely separate park from Glacier National Park in the USA.  Waterton Lakes National Park combines with Glacier National Park in the USA to form Waterton-Glacier International Peace Park, but there is no access highway between the two.  Waterton is in SW Alberta and you can only access it from the northern end in Canada.  Waterton is also a UNESCO World Heritage Site with spectacular vistas.

Entry to the park would be covered by the Parks Canada annual Discovery pass.  The US National Parks pass does not apply in Canada and the Canadian National Parks pass does not apply in the USA.

If you are staying at Horsethief Lodge you will pass Waterton on your way north through either BC or Alberta, depending upon your route.  You will also be just south of Glacier National Park of Canada, which is just west of Banff National Park and Golden, BC.  Both national parks, as well as Yoho National Park and Jasper National Park would be covered by the Parks Canada Discovery pass.

Purcell Wilderness Conservancy is a wilderness area and BC provincial park.  It has no facilities and therefore does not appear to have any entry fees, according to the website for BC Parks.  However, if there are any fees, they would not be covered by the Parks Canada pass, since it only covers national parks, not provincial parks.

It is a spectacular part of the country.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------

